# Can I have a gas stove in my bedroom?



## Joseph123 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi, I am brand new to the world of gas stoves but I love them. I live in Atlanta Georgia where it does not get terribly cold. That being said I would love to have a gas stove in my smallish bedroom (200 square feet or 350 if an attached bathroom is included) . Assuming that I can observe building codes is there any way I could have one without completely roasting myself? I really like the Jotul gf 200 and was hoping on the lowest setting without a blower kit it would be reasonable. I do have central heating and only want it for the charm. Is this idea totally insane or possible? Any ideas? I have looked online at the Franklin mini and don't really like it because it looks like a toy. I have included a picture of the corner I would like to put it. Would the glass be a problem assuming I have the proper clearances? Would anyone have any guess as to  how many btus this stove might be on low and blowerless? Thanks for the help and your patience as I realize this may be a silly question!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes, you can install this in a bedroom. Lowest BTU input is 11K & at about 70% efficiency it'll put out about 7700 BTU.
It should work fine heating that area, but you may want to keep it on a remote t-stat to keep the room from getting too hot.
If you are planning on venting this unit vertically, that location should work, but if you have drapes over the windows, they
will have to be removed. This unit doesn't have a heat exchanger, so that will work in your favor of going for the ambiance,
as the amount of heat produced will be lessened with a vertical venting configuration.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 23, 2015)

Just a hint;  Anyone I install a hearth product in a bedroom, I advise the customer to carefully consider how high off the floor the viewing area is going to be.  I've gone as far as laying in the bed and looking at the location of the stove, with the homeowner moving a template up and down, then switching places.  If you want to be able to view the flame from bed, take this part seriously.   Lay back just as you would if you were going to be watching the fire.  You don't want to end up seeing your toes and the top 2" of flame from a reclining position, or god forbid, someone elses toes.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 23, 2015)

Good points Frank. To the OP, you may want to install the unit on a riser for better viewing...


----------



## Tenn Dave (Feb 23, 2015)

Joseph123 said:


> Hi, I am brand new to the world of gas stoves but I love them. I live in Atlanta Georgia where it does not get terribly cold. That being said I would love to have a gas stove in my smallish bedroom (200 square feet or 350 if an attached bathroom is included) . Assuming that I can observe building codes is there any way I could have one without completely roasting myself? I really like the Jotul gf 200 and was hoping on the lowest setting without a blower kit it would be reasonable. I do have central heating and only want it for the charm. Is this idea totally insane or possible? Any ideas? I have looked online at the Franklin mini and don't really like it because it looks like a toy. I have included a picture of the corner I would like to put it. Would the glass be a problem assuming I have the proper clearances? Would anyone have any guess as to  how many btus this stove might be on low and blowerless? Thanks for the help and your patience as I realize this may be a silly question!



Here is some information you may find helpful.

http://www.woodstove.com/pages/pdffiles/Woodstock Gas Brch.pdf


----------



## Joseph123 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone!  Any good other recommendations on other stoves for this application?  Thanks for the tip on the vertical venting.  Wow, a vertical vent will reduce the amount of heat produced? That is interesting, I never would have guessed that.  That is not my preference because the vent pipe would block more of my window but I would certainly be willing if it would help reduce the heat production.  Thanks again!


----------

